

IPhone 5 front camera will suck - ronomal
http://blog.fixational.com/post/31398157010/prediction-iphone-5-front-camera-will-suck
Why FaceTime HD camera sounds good but really isn't much of an improvement.
======
ronomal
The primary uses for this camera are video calling and self-portrait photos.
While 16:9 is great for movies and pictures of landscapes, 4:3 makes more
sense for photos of faces. The majority of the "new pixels" won't carry any
useful information if the user's face is in the centre of the image.

------
headShrinker
"most of the pixels are background information." What does that even mean?

------
ronomal
Apologies for broken URL, fixed now.

